# Nochmal Herbstbilder



## Nymphaion (27. Sep. 2009)

Ich hab heute nochmal Herbstbilder gemacht. Wieder hat eine Lotosblume im Freien geblüht. Diesmal trau ich mich nicht zu behaupten das sei die Letzte für dieses Jahr, denn es gehen täglich welche auf obwohl es nachts kühl wird und die Tage schon kürzer als die Nächte sind.


----------

